# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  NASA dhe Microsoft ofrojnë turne 3D të Stacionit Internacional Hapësinor

## YlliRiaN

*Sot NASA do të lëshojë një koleksion të fotografive 3D interaktive me pamje të brendshme dhe të jashtme të Stacionit Internacional Hapësinor, dhe një model të roverit të ardhshëm të Marsit. Fotografitë janë bërë falë një teknologji integruese Microsoft Photosynth dhe Virtual Earth, që do ti lejojë edhe përdoruesit e zakonshëm të krijojnë pamje 3D të vendeve anembanë botës.  NASA dhe ekipi Virtual Earth i Microsoft kanë zhvilluar fabrikën duke përdorur me qindra fotografi dhe teknologjinë për imazhe fotografike Microsoft Photosynth. Duke përdorur një ndërfaqe kliko-dhe-tërheq, shikuesit mund të afrohen për të shikuar detaje të modueleve apo të paneleve solare të stacionit hapësinor, apo mund të shikojnë për së largu për një pamje më të përgjithësuar të kompleksit.



Photsynth sjellë publikun me afër pajisjeve të fluturimit hapësinor dhe më afër harduerit deklaroi Bill Gerstenmaier, administrator bashkëpunues për Operacionet Hapësinore, pranë Qendrës së NASA-së në Uashington. Fotografitë e stacionit hapësinor nuk janë simulime apo riprezantime grafike, por realisht janë imazhe të bëra nga astronautët e fundit gjersa ishin në orbitë. Megjithëse ju nuk fluturoni 354 km mbi sipërfaqen e tokës dhe me një shpejtësi prej 28164.5 kilometra në orë, kjo ju mundëson juve të lëvizni dhe të shikoni detaje mahnitëse të stacionit të vërtetë, sikur të ishit vet atje.
Imazhet e roverit të Marsit, i ofrojnë shikuesve një mundësi të rishikojnë harduerin e Laboratorit Shkencor NASA-së për Mars, që për momentin është duke u kompletuar për lansim në planetin e kuq në vitin 2011. Koleksioni NASA Photosynth gjithashtu përfshin edhe anijen kozmike Endeavour duke u përgatitur për misionin e saj STS-118, në gusht të këtij viti.

Imazhe mund të shikohen në ueb faqen e NASA-së, Photosynth Collection dhe në ueb faqen e Virtual Earth të Microsoft.

Gjersa shëtiteni përmes stacionit, i tërë publiku mund të bashkëngjitet në një lojë gjuetie  për mbledhje të gjësendeve të ndryshme. NASA ka një listë të gjërave që mund të gjinden në koleksionin Photosynth, duke përfshirë një patch për ekuipazhin e stacionit, një veshje kozmike dhe një zile që tradicionalisht përdoret për të lajmëruar arritjen e vizitorëve të anijes. Ndihma për të ndihmuar në gjueti do të postohen në faqen e NASA-së në Facebook dhe në Twitter të NASA-së. alt

Softueri Photosynth, ju lejon kombinimin e mijëra fotografive të zakonshme digjitale të një skene për të prezantuar një model të detajuar 3D të një subjekti të caktuar, duke i mundësuar shikuesve kështu sensacionin e shëtitjes së bukur përreth skenës në çfarëdo këndi të mundshëm. Një koleksion mund të konstruktohet duke përdorur fotografi nga një burim i vetëm apo burime të shumta.
Softueri Photosynth analizon fotografitë digjitale dhe krijon një model 3D duke bashkuar fotografitë në një. Këto modele, apo synths, tani mund të shikohen përmes teknologjisë Silverlight përgjatë platformave të shumta. Azhurnimi komercial përfshin kontrolle të reja që iu mundësojnë përdoruesve të vendosin ku dhe si do të ndajnë synths të tyre duke i bërë ato publike apo jo të listuara.

Aplikacionet potenciale nga kjo teknologji do të krijojnë hapësira të reja për, pasuri të patundshme, turizëm dhe hoteleri, media dhe argëtim, sektor publik dhe për përdorim në biznes të brendshëm.*

----------

